# Watch Ideas For <Â£3k



## serp (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,

First off - let me just say what a great forum this is!

And the reason for posting:

I'm in the market for my first fine watch - a present to myself for making it to the big three-oh.

As you're all more knowledgeable than I am I hope to get a few ideas about makes/models that should be on my short list.

I'm probably happy to spend up to Â£3,000. Although I'm flexible up and down. Also happy to pick up something second hand if in good condition.

I'd like it to be versatile enough to use in most occasions. Typical use will be office and nights on the town at the weekend.

I have quite thin wrists at ~6.5". All my previous watches have been Seiko kinetics. Typically dark faced on SS bracelet. But I'm happy to try something new.

Let me know if you need any other info. Not (m)any ADs in my area so I do plan on taking a day trip to London village to check out some watches in person.

Many thanks in advance,

Serp


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, personallt I wouldn't spend that much on one watch, but if you are going to, I think you need to ask yourself a few questions first. Chronograph or not? Diver, Mil-style, Dress? If 'office and nights on the town' means a dress watch, there are plenty to choose from...

...oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I wouldn't spend it all either. You would get an Omega Speedmaster Professional (Moonwatch) for just over half but you might want something with a higher degree of waterproofing for beer spills on those nights out


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Around Â£2000 to Â£2500 will get you one of these:










or one of these










The case diameter is 38mm and depth is, I think, around 8mm so not too big for the smaller wrist. As far as I know UN make their own movements (rather than buy them in from ETA) and one point of view is that it is worth paying for the expertise involved.

With the change I'd suggest either an Oris Big Crown or Artelier or even a few pieces from our hosts selection (for when you fancy a change).


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well first of all welcome to the forum, and secondly congratulations on reaching the big three oh







As for what watch to purchase, that's a good budget to start with.

I would probably go for a nice dress Chronograph, maybe a Speedy, Glycine Stratoforte or one of the Fortis Chrono's. Then with the other cash a nice Diver 

Look forward to seeing what you go with


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

If you can swing up to Â£3300, try the new Rolex GMT II. It's not too big for your wrist, superbly built and versatile. A less costly alternative is a new Datejust --a little smaller but very nice all the same.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

If you can find a good used one: IWC aquatimer, IWC doppelchronograph.

New and hand made, how about a Dornblueth & Sohn ?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Rolex Seadweller. Then with the change go out for a nice meal and a bottle of Champagne. You could then keep the watch for 10 years if you like and sell it for more than you paid for it.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi there, welcome!

I'd agree with the comments thus far. I think you need to decide what style of watch you'd like, how flashy you'd like it to be and how long you're likely to keep it (will it be your one and only watch purchae till the big Five 'oh'). Will it be an Automatic or Quartz? Do you want a mainstream brand or a more specialist brand.

Once you've narrowed it down slightly, then we could get the ideas rolling.

Personally, I'm always looking at the secondhand market because I think it's better value for money. I like IWC as it's got this understated appeal that just oozes class. If somebody sees it on your wrist they'd probably think that you know about your watches.

All the best and keep us informed!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I would defo advise the new GMT2 or the SD... or go slightly more esoteric and look at an IWC (shame the bigpilot is above what youre spending) or maybe a Glashutte Original... Im agreeing with Potz big time on a Breuget or Patek if you can get it really...









Of course for this money you could get a Ploprof or nice vintage sub.... I'll get me coat...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't argue with any of the suggestions made but I am slightly biased towards IWC. Second-hand provides more options and without the initial depreciation - worth looking at pilot 3706 and 3717, and aquatimer 3536 although there are plenty of others which would leave you enough change to get an SMP or Speedy.

Can't go wrong with Rolex Sub, SD or GMT (not new one), leaving you some change too, but not as much







.

Good luck - it's not going to be easy


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Rolex Submariner Date or Omega Speedmaster Professional.

Both iconic watches that come in under budget.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Hi

Welcome,i agree on the Rolex SeaDweller,look around you could pick up a decent pre owned and have a few quid left over.IMO its the ultimate watch to cover both sport and dress needs and you should retain if not grow your investment.

Martin


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Gotta say it would be the Seadweller for me also


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,and welcome

For me it would have to be one of these










Although i am drawn to the Eberhard & co watches

paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Top end Omega Chrono


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

This is an incredibly personal decision and the only way really is to try some on, use some of the many excellent suggestions given here.

My choice would probably be a Jaeger le Coultre Master Control. You might pick up a new one with not too many complications for Â£3k, there are certainly excellent used examples around.

Your wrist size might be better suited by the older watches in the range, I believe that their Master series are now significantly larger so you might get a good deal on older stock if you look around.

Jaeger also make other great watches of course.

Good luck

Ian


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree with the JLC suggestion, however, if I were to spend Â£3k on one watch, then it would be this one without a shadow of a doubt:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Serp & welcome

I would probably spend a couple months thinking about it & end up choosing a sub or seadweller, or a speedy, or err

lets face it, whatever you buy, sooner or later you will be looking for something else (trust me I know from experience)

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

tertius said:


> I agree with the JLC suggestion, however, if I were to spend Â£3k on one watch, then it would be this one without a shadow of a doubt:


Wow that's an extremely beautiful watch - a strong contender. It reminds me in some ways of the lovely 50's Omega Seamaster James so cruelly sold a month or so ago... 

I'd like to ask two really stupid questions now please - I have no shame...

1) That watch appears to have one too many hands - why?! Is the darker hand GMT? and

2) The day and night... thingy certainly looks pretty but I'm not entirely sure of the point nor indeed can I imagine precisely what it does during the course of a day (at what time is it at either extreme? 12 & 12, in the middle at 6 & 6?) - enlighten me?!

There, I'll just sit patiently in the corner with my pointy D hat on until someone fills me in. Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I think the darker hand is the GMT one.

The day/night indicator tells you if its 12 noon or 12 midnight. Handy if there is no daylight. How it indicates, I don't know ...


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Correct: the darker hand is a GMT hand, the day/night indicator allows it to show the 24-hour time in your "home" location (edited to add the day/night indicator is in synch with the GMT hand - ie where you are not). I believe the day night indicator has the "sun" central in the _Jour et Nuit_ display at noon and the moon central at midnight.

One great thing about this watch is that you can "hide" the GMT hand under the regular hour hand when you are actually in your home location. Unlike a typical GMT watch where the GMT hand is 24 hour and therefore out of synch with the regular hour hand.

In the metal it is utterly gorgeous.

Sadly I don't own one.

Yet.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

tertius said:


> Correct: the darker hand is a GMT hand, the day/night indicator allows it to show the 24-hour time in your "home" location (edited to add the day/night indicator is in synch with the GMT hand - ie where you are not). I believe the day night indicator has the "sun" central in the _Jour et Nuit_ display at noon and the moon central at midnight.
> 
> One great thing about this watch is that you can "hide" the GMT hand under the regular hour hand when you are actually in your home location. Unlike a typical GMT watch where the GMT hand is 24 hour and therefore out of synch with the regular hour hand.
> 
> ...


Thanks tertius - makes perfect sense, I want one even more now! Sadly I suspect my "yet" is some considerable distance further down the line than yours, but when you've had yours for a while and fancy a change, do let me know! 

Clever that the GMT hand can be hidden, and particularly clever that the day/night hand follows it - I hadn't thought about that! I was stuck on the thought "shouldn't it be called the 'bleedin' obvious hand'?"


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Seadweller or IWC AT.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

tertius said:


> I agree with the JLC suggestion, however, if I were to spend Â£3k on one watch, then it would be this one without a shadow of a doubt:


A beautifully proportioned watch case with some good dial design ideas. I'd have made the sub- seconds dial slightly smaller but other than that minor criticism, I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## serp (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies guys!

I must admit, I had a few IWC models in mind before posting but didn't want to bias the replies. However, lots of other great watches have been suggested that I'm going to have to track down and give a try. None less so than that stunning JLC, which also has the advantage of having a rather fetching display back [Not sure how to add pictures but may be someone else can oblige?]

oh and those UNs aren't far behind. May be harder for me to track down though.

I'm hoping to get to my nearest AD next weekend. So any more suggestion would be welcome.

However, I won't be buying until I've tried on as many watches as possible and searched as many pre-owned sources as I can.

Thanks once again,

Serp


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Here you go:

Display back on the Hometime:










and whilw we're at it a better pic of the dial:










Pics borrowed from TZ.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

serp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in the market for my first fine watch - a present to myself for making it to the big three-oh.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid this is the kind of deplorable excess I have very little time for in a person. For Â£2-300 you can get a watch that will work well and please you... For a figure running into the Â£Ksssss, I wonder who else you are trying to please. Why not buy another Seiko and give the rest to charity?

Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

tertius said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Display back on the Hometime:
> 
> ...


Nicely borrowed that man!







Great pics, wonderful watch. If I had the back of that to look at all day I'd be even less productive than I am already...  One day, after my lottery win, it will be mine!

S.

PS. Doc, umm, I don't have this much money to spend on a watch either but I'm not sure that gives me the right to judge those who do. I can think of a billion more dispicable injustices in the world than a three grand watch. Exaggeration, for one...


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Doctor Varney said:


> Why not buy another Seiko and give the rest to charity?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Doctor V


Why not buy what he likes with his money and he can decide what pleases him? I can't imagine spending Â£3,000 on a watch either, but that doesn't mean that I feel the need to act as the social conscience for those who do.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Why not buy what he likes with his money and he can decide what pleases him? I can't imagine spending Â£3,000 on a watch either, but that doesn't mean that I feel the need to act as the social conscience for those who do.

Quite so...well said.

I'm afraid this is the kind of deplorable excess I have very little time for in a person. For Â£2-300 you can get a watch that will work well and please you... For a figure running into the Â£Ksssss, I wonder who else you are trying to please. Why not buy another Seiko and give the rest to charity?

geez... !!!.

why not give it to Oxfam or the RSPCA instead and let them waste it on admin and political campaigning.

Spend your hard earned and enjoy the watch.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Hahahaa! You guys...

Just curious to see how people would respond...

You know, I had someone critisize me for wanting to spend Â£39 on a watch, when it replaced something that broke down on me, costing a tenner! I was afronted by this, of course - and went on, to spend Â£110. I had to laugh, because he collects these tiny little vintage car models, then balks at the expense of owning and maintaining a real classic car, which is someone's passion. Personally, I've had it with cheap things that last only a year. We live in a throw away society, as it is.

Mind you, having said that, I think that, although spending is relative (you didn't really expect me, of all people, to be _serious_, now did you)







I, personally wouldn't own a watch of that calibre, even were I to win the Lottery jackpot. It's just my view that a watch exceeds it's functional value at this cost, by becoming jewelry, and I'm not a big jewelry wearer. Plus, half the fun is in finding a bargain, with character - be it retro or antique.

I know it's going to be a sore point for some people, but if I had all the money in the world, I would not own a Breitling or a Rolex on principle. I can't think why I would suddenly be suckered into valuing brand names over functionality and style - but that's just me. And let's be honest here, shall we? How many people here would agree, you'd have to be just a little misled, to think a watch costing over three grand, is going to look, or perform any better than one costing Â£100... (or even Â£39). So what's it for? I'm not here to be someone else's social conscience... Everyone has to work that out for themselves... But okay - correct me if I'm wrong, but could our friend be overlooking some truly beautiful watches, which might lie in a less extortionate price range?

Regards,

Doc.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Regal325 said:


> Why not buy what he likes with his money and he can decide what pleases him? I can't imagine spending Â£3,000 on a watch either, but that doesn't mean that I feel the need to act as the social conscience for those who do.


Maybe it hadn't occured to him...? I dunno... I'm only trying to help











> geez... !!!.
> 
> why not give it to Oxfam or the RSPCA instead and let them waste it on admin and political campaigning.


Because they might waste it on admin and political campaigning? There's always much better causes (such as my beer fund) to consider...









Regards,

Doc.


----------



## serp (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics tertius. Looks great.

Doc, I appreciate that you clearly have strongly held views on this matter but I'm afraid I do not agree with most of what you said. Others have already expressed a range of counter arguments so I'll leave it at that. If you would like to discuss this further may I recommend starting a new thread where I will be happy to add my views.

By the way, if you do have in mind any watch suggestions at lower prices that you feel are of comparable quality, design and function then please post them and I will duly give them my attention.

Regards,

Serp.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh get one of these & sadden me more I no longer have mine:-(


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

serp said:


> Doc, I appreciate that you clearly have strongly held views on this matter but I'm afraid I do not agree with most of what you said. Others have already expressed a range of counter arguments so I'll leave it at that. If you would like to discuss this further may I recommend starting a new thread where I will be happy to add my views.


You can start one, if you like... but I'm a bit scared now, 'cos you seem angry.



Serp said:


> By the way, if you do have in mind any watch suggestions at lower prices that you feel are of comparable quality, design and function then please post them and I will duly give them my attention.


Since we have 'widely differing' views, it's just possible we may turn out to have widely differing tastes, too... Oh well, here goes...










Â£16.99 (note the decimal place).









Might be collectible, in years to come...

Regards,

Doc.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The great thing about watches is that they are simply time tellers. Some are expensive and some very cheap, but thankfully people continue to collect them.

People have different ideas about what a watch says about its owner, some owners seem to think a certain watch makes them a better person.

I don't really care about that issue, I buy watches that appeal to me. And if they (those watches) don't, once I see them, I get rid of them. With care and respect. 

Unfortunately, most people wouldn't know a bee from a bull's foot when looking at the watch you have on your wrist.









Not that I'd ask most people to comment on the watch I'm wearing, or care what they thought.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I firmly believe in the old adage.....

" The quality remains long after the cost is forgotten "

I buy very cheap and very expensive watches with equal frequency and get enormous enjoyment from all over them (although it often doesn't last too long!!)


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Seriously this time, I think it will be hard for me to suggest something useful, for although there are some very fine watches I would go for, it's just possible your budget might offer you more finnesse, in terms of metalurgy and style; correct me if I'm wrong, anyone, but I think a good percentage, goes towards paying for the name. It all depends on standards you're accustomed to. Having a budget of 3K by no means is required to find something that does the job of looking good and keeping time, but it certainly means you won't be disappointed. You might even go for more than one watch, so you have a variety, depending on purpose. My point is, really, that with your current budget, you may get something well under this, that would look the nuts and last (maybe?) a lifetime, as well as being the envy of many people. I had my eye on a Roamer vintage (which sadly slipped out of my grasp at the auction's end). It went to only Â£100, but it was 9carat gold and had a distinctive, early 20th Century dress look about it. A real gentleman's watch, of the period. I fell in love with it. The bottom line is, I think you have the opportunity here, to find something rare and distinctive, which people will ask questions about. That's why I, personally, given about 3 or 4 hundred pounds would look to the antique market (but that's just me).

I'm always surfing around, like... window shopping... trawling ebay... If I see anything I like, I'll compare it with your tastes. I doubt you'd want them, (which was my tongue/cheek point, with the Mickey Mouse). I'm just saying, "You never know" when it comes to what you really love to own, it might not always depend on just the name (which you will pay for)... And, as they say, the hunt is as good as the kill...

So - Happy hunting, Serp. I hope you find something that serves you well. We just have some differing opinions, that's all. It's nuthin' serious, now - but what we DO have in common, is we like watches. I don't mean to bring you down, over what should be an exciting and enjoyable purchase.

But anyway, I think I'll leave this thread alone, for a bit, and let you choose and enjoy it peace.

Kind regards,

Doc.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I was on a flight from San Diego to Tampa this past Friday. The guy on my right had on a Sub and the guy to my left had on a Datejust...both Rolex. I struck up a watch discussion, which rather quickly turned to both of the Rolex dudes admiring the one I was wearing. It was this...


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

andythebrave said:


> Around Â£2000 to Â£2500 will get you one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW !!! you beat me to it!! Wot a choice - Great watches - great choice


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

ENY55V said:


> andythebrave said:
> 
> 
> > Around Â£2000 to Â£2500 will get you one of these:
> ...


Thirded!


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm not sure who wrote this now, but... (with regards to the UN model pictured)...



> one point of view is that it is worth paying for the expertise involved.


Can you explain the very nature of this _expertise_ for me? I'd be very interested to learn more about this.

Thanks,

Doctor V


----------



## Thani (Oct 8, 2007)

rolex submariner anniversary addition (green bezel)

or wait for the new coming rolex re-launch milgauss coming out soon

both stainless stell with black dials


----------



## serp (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,

Thought I'd report back after viewing a load of watches this morning. Among them were omega, rolex, IWC and jaeger lecoultre.

Must admit, the service from the AD was second to none. I was also relieved that 40 and 41mm watches don't look rediculous on my rather narrow wrist.

The main thing I came away thinking was how amazing the jaeger lecoultre watches were in hand, even more so than in the pictures. They're quite simply on another level compared to the other makes. However, the bad point is that the bracelet is sheer quality. I just can't see me turning it down, but that would push the price up significantly. I wish I could find it pre-owned but I doubt they appear that often. The popular grey market US websites have it with the bracelet for under my limit...but I'm guessing this will be another case of rip of Britain.

Got several more weeks of try watches on, I'll let you know how things go. Not found any UNs yet, may need a day trip to London to get a better range.

Serp


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

serp said:


> The popular grey market US websites have it with the bracelet for under my limit...but I'm guessing this will be another case of rip of Britain.


Remember that you've got next to bugger all chance of slipping one of these past customs, so you can reckon on adding the VAT and the courier's handling charge on top of the quoted price.

Take your time and enjoy your tour of the ADs, the hunt is often as much fun as the kill, and there are some very fit assistants at some of the ADs, they know F all but are great to look at. Make sure you ask to see some pieces from the bottom row right at the front of the window display









Good luck with the search.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

serp said:


> However, the bad point is that the bracelet is sheer quality. I just can't see me turning it down, but that would push the price up significantly. I wish I could find it pre-owned but I doubt they appear that often. The popular grey market US websites have it with the bracelet for under my limit...but I'm guessing this will be another case of rip of Britain.


So what level of quality, in a bracelet, can we normally expect, on a watch which floats near the 3 grand mark?

V


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

serp said:


> Got several more weeks of try watches on, I'll let you know how things go. Not found any UNs yet, may need a day trip to London to get a better range.


Now I'm thinking - can you not shoot around the retailers, trying watches on, then make a shortlist, to look up on registered dealers' websites? Often, companies who trade Internet-only, will have lower overheads, thus bringing the customer a price cut. Only problem with t'internet is, you can't try them all on. Best of both worlds...

Just a thought...

V


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Late to the thread, and late to the argument (sorry, discussion







) but what the heck...

I started six months ago with a similar idea - a memento for both my 50th and for paying off my mortgage - but my budget was half of yours at Â£1.5k.

Then I found this forum and started on the slippery slope.

Now I don't have *one* Â£1500 watch...

...I have about thirty, the most expensive was about Â£400 (and is gorgeous)







...

...and have spent in the region of Â£4.5k























Thanks Guys


----------

